# Spider Hill Prop Works 10% Off Individual Spider Couplers and Mounting Bases!!!



## Diabolik

Hi All,

We just got a new run of parts in and we've made a small but important upgrade. The size of the friction washers in our couplers has been increased 30% providing an increased working load per joint. Use coupon code GET10 to get 10% off any individual Spider Couplers or Universal Mounting Bases. Code is good until July 19th.

Thanks,







​


----------

